# Arthritis in children?



## lozzy21

I had no idea what forum to post it in so i went with this one. Does any one have a child with arthritis? "They" think Niamh has it in her left knee and have mentioned it possibly in her right knee too, she has been referred to the specialist but i dont know how long its going to take. Iv had a google but most of the info out there it for older children and not a lot at all for toddlers.

Anything at all will be helpful at this stage.


----------



## lozzy21

Any one?


----------



## indy and lara

I'm sorry to hear this. Arthritis Care have a special section of support for children with arthritis.
https://www.arthritiscare.org.uk/PublicationsandResources/Someonetotalkto/Helpline/TheSource/

ARC would also be a good source of help I would imagine. My Mum had psoriatic arthritis and both these groups were helpful for her.


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you, going to have a look now.


----------



## lozzy21

She has gone an appointment next Thursday so i will hopefully know more then.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't have any help but I hope the appointment goes well :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

May I ask what symptoms Niamh displayed to make them think she has arthritis? Reason I ask is that my 4-year old regularly complains about leg pain, and the pead mentioned arthritis as a possibility, though he doesn't seem to have the necessary list of symptoms. She asked me to keep a lookout for pain that's first thing in the mornings, crippling him. And for swelling or redness. My daughter had a tethered cord, and that causes her leg pain, so I'm obviously really scared that he might have it too. :nope: At the moment we're just hoping it's "growing pains".

Btw, how do you pronounce Niamh? It seems like such a beautiful name, and quite popular, but I never know how to pronounce it when I see it.


----------



## lozzy21

BlueHadeda said:


> May I ask what symptoms Niamh displayed to make them think she has arthritis? Reason I ask is that my 4-year old regularly complains about leg pain, and the pead mentioned arthritis as a possibility, though he doesn't seem to have the necessary list of symptoms. She asked me to keep a lookout for pain that's first thing in the mornings, crippling him. And for swelling or redness. My daughter had a tethered cord, and that causes her leg pain, so I'm obviously really scared that he might have it too. :nope: At the moment we're just hoping it's "growing pains".
> 
> Btw, how do you pronounce Niamh? It seems like such a beautiful name, and quite popular, but I never know how to pronounce it when I see it.

She has a really big limp first thing that lessens as the day goes on, her knee is swollen and hot to the touch. They have done several blood tests and her inflammation levels are quite high. They need to have the symptoms for 6 weeks or more for it to be classed as arthritis, Niamh has had hers for just over 5 weeks now but the doctor wanted to get her referred early so treatment can be started sooner.

This shows what her limp is like first thing on the morning, you can hear how its pronounced on the video lol, you say it Neeve https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zAdb50mOwo&feature=plcp


----------



## BlueHadeda

Aawww, Niahm is such an adorable little girl! Just too cute for words. Thanx for sharing the video. You can clearly see how sore her leg is, poor thing. My son definitely does not do that first thing in the mornings. I guess that would rule out arthritis then. I just hope it doesn't mean it could be a tethered cord like his sister, sigh. 

Thanx again for sharing. I hope they can help your little girl. She really is just beautiful.


----------



## sun

Oh poor baby :( I hope the appointment goes well xx


----------



## lozzy21

Appointment today :-$


----------



## BlueHadeda

Good luck!! :flower: Keep us posted?


----------



## lozzy21

She has got it in one leg at the moment, they are going to take her down under general anaesthetic, drain the fluid from her leg and give a steroid injection at the same time.


----------



## indy and lara

Oh Lozzy, poor wee lamb. Are you happy with their care plan and how are you feeling about it all?


----------



## lozzy21

indy and lara said:


> Oh Lozzy, poor wee lamb. Are you happy with their care plan and how are you feeling about it all?

I'm not thrilled with her having to have a general but it's the best thing for her, it can work from anything from 3 months to a year.


----------



## isil

When is she having it done? I really hope it helps her :(


----------



## Jemma_x

I really hope it helps her:hugs:

Connor has had a general twice and honestly you wouldn't realise. He was tired and sleepy when he came back from theatre but that teatime he was happy and trying to run around like he normally does


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh poor baby. :cry: I hope the procedure will help her! Hopefully for the full year. Good luck with the anaesthetic. It's not easy taking your child to theatre. :nope: When will it be done?

:hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Not sure when , its going to be sometime in the next three months.


----------



## lozzy21

Got her appointment through for next thursday, had a little cry reading through the info. The fun bit now is trying to find a way to get home, nether of us drive and she cant get a bus or train home. Were an hour away from the hospital so its not like some one can just nip over and get us


----------



## BlueHadeda

O gosh, in a week's time!! Good luck, it doesn't leave you with much prep time. Hope you'll find someone to fetch you from hospital. Is it a 1-day procedure?


----------



## morri

ok may not help since she isnt a toddler, but at sec. school there was a girl which has rheumatic arthritis, she was freed of sports(PE) at school, because of it.


----------



## lozzy21

She had it done last thursday and coped really well. She has her leg in plaster untill friday but its not phased her at all.


----------

